# net book value



## raluca_ene14

"any other Subisidiary which has a net book value of 1000 Euro or more"


----------



## anto33

....oricărei alte filiale cu o *valoare contabilă netă* de 1000 euro sau mai mult.

Valoarea contabilă netă este valoarea bunurilor intrate în patrimoniu, minus amortizarea activelor fixe şi a provizioanelor pentru depreciere.


----------



## raluca_ene14

Mulţumesc frumos     pentru explicaţie


----------



## JulianoS

Interesant, dacă înlăturăm un spaţiu şi scriem *netbook value*, nu mai vorbim deloc de aceaşi chestie...


----------



## raluca_ene14

Şi cum se traduce acest termen?


----------



## anto33

raluca_ene14 said:


> Şi cum se traduce acest termen?



Probabil valoarea unui computer portabil de dimensiuni mici.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netbook


----------



## raluca_ene14

Mulţumesc frumos!


----------

